# Loading Issues, World Of Warcraft



## Alans46 (Jun 23, 2008)

When loading the above the installation gets to 98% then fails with the following error: "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft.temp\Data.temp\enGB.temp" could not be renamed to "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft.temp\Data.temp\enGB". (ConflictManager::ResolveConflicts/1).

Cant anyone help me solve this problem???


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi mate,
borrow fifth CD from a friend and when it prompts you to insert CD no.5 insert. I guess CD is faulty...
Hope this will help you mate...


----------



## Alans46 (Jun 23, 2008)

All I have is the 1 disc, it's the WOW online game disc. If you have any other ideas it would be much appreciated


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi mate,
well borrow that disc from a friend because it really does matter is CD key that you have when you created account...
With which one disc you will install WOW it does not matter...
Second, I would suggest you to take back disc to the store and get a new one, because disc is definately faulty...


----------

